

Why Process Trumps Relationships in China - fictivmade
https://www.fictiv.com/resources/spotlight/hardware-lessons-from-bsg

======
himanshuy
This is a common factor I have observed in big companies (in terms of people)
as well. Big companies in countries like India and China, tend to be process
oriented to get things done.

------
Wogef
I met Greg Fisher at a hardware meetup- very, very sharp guy. He is absolutely
right about Process trumping Relationships BUT it can be very difficult to
establish that process if you are only in China for a short while to get
something manufactured.

